# Orange Discus has lost his color



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Well thanks to april i was able to save 1 of my younger discus i had bought from her from bloating and stringy poo but now i have another issue....

I have a 4-5 inch orange discus who has become pale. He is no longer eating and is not showing any signs of disease. He hides in a corner and when he tries to eat he fets chased away. He wasnt always like this so i know there is something wrong with him.

Any suggestions will be very helpful!


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Everyone is going to ask you water parameters tank size and how many water changes you do. What did you treat for the bloat/stringing poo ? Prazi? How long since he ate last? Any new fish added lately? 

In the mean time I would raise your tank temp to 86+ and add salt at 1 tbs/ 5 gallons. If its bacterial this will atleast keep it from getting worse and should help a bit. If it does nothing chances are it some sort of parasite. If you've already treated with prazi then you might be looking at a more difficult try of parasite (if it is a parasite). You may need to treat for namnodes which i would recoomend levamisole. (Mykiss on the site carries it if you cant find it). Good luck!


----------

